# The Mystic CT Aquarium!



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

So my best friend and I went on a mini vacation over the last 2 days. We went to Mystic, CT and Westerly Rhode Island. We stayed at a hotel right on the beach in Rhode Island! It was AMAZING! And of course we went to the Mystic Aquarium in CT! 


Here's the beach we stayed on!










































Here is the view from our hotel room!










The South American tank at the aquarium (The snake isn't real lol)










Discus and Angel Tank


















Person diving in the tank and cleaning it (want that job)










African Cichlid Tank










Lion Fish


















Jellies!!


























Octopus










Eels


















Turtle <3


















I found Nemo!










Anyone know what this guy is? Hes so pretty!!










Sharks










Smiling Ray


















Gorgeous Reef Tank!










Seals










Sea Lions


























And of course the Beluga Whales!


----------



## zombiegirl (May 24, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

I lived in Mystic for a while.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

These pictures are too cool!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

awe i love the beluga photos!


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

So cool! The whales are precious!


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

those are some amazing pictures!!! Love them! thanks for sharing!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

that is a nice reef tank but unfortunately all those corals are fake. mystic does have a few smaller sized reefs if i recall correctly.

the unknown large fish i believe is a gray angelfish ( pomacanthus arcuatus )

and that is prob. the same turtle in this picture taken about 1-2 years ago.









thanks for sharing!


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Thats awesome! The second picture of the Beluga looks like hes laughing


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

The first picture of that ray scared the bajeebers out of me.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing them.


----------

